

Verisign presses Network Solutions for details on .XYZ registrations - larrys
http://domainnamewire.com/2015/08/19/verisign-presses-network-solutions-for-details-on-xyz-registrations/

======
larrys
The key point:

"Network Solutions gave away perhaps hundreds of thousands of .xyz domain
names last year. They weren’t just offered for free; They were placed in
customer accounts on an opt-out basis. "

